# Request for conspiracy theorists forum/thread



## Crysdon (Sep 21, 2009)

PLEASE, for the love of all things sane...can we move all the illuminati, occult, voodoo, conspiracy theory, scams, satanism, paranormal, Et cetera, Et cetera to a new home?

PRETTY PLEASE!!!


----------



## Charz (Sep 21, 2009)

Please cuz I'm tired of looking at it!


----------



## loved (Sep 21, 2009)

A vote in favor!!!!  The constant drip of it is changing the entire nature of the board.


----------



## FloweringSakura (Sep 21, 2009)

and maybe those "man eats baby" type stories could be posted in there too.


----------



## Dominican09 (Sep 21, 2009)

I endorse it.


----------



## discobiscuits (Sep 21, 2009)

NO!

If we can't have forums for: xse, Beyonce, Halle... then no.


----------



## Lenee925 (Sep 22, 2009)

Meanwhile you all continue to click on the threads..


----------



## CollegeGrad (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes, please.  I'm tired of thread titles about how so and so is worshipping Satan.  It gives me an uncomfortable feeling.


----------



## Crysdon (Sep 22, 2009)

Lenee925 said:


> Meanwhile you all continue to click on the threads..



LOL, not me.


----------



## discobiscuits (Sep 22, 2009)

Uh, people, lest we forget, even if there was a CT forum, you can still see the thread titles in "new posts" or "today's posts" or "iSpy". So unless you are the one person who logs in and views posts by clicking on a specific forum then you will still see the titles.


----------



## butterfly_wings (Sep 22, 2009)

Crysdon said:


> LOL, not me.


 
Question for the conspiracy theorists


----------



## butterfly_wings (Sep 22, 2009)

I agree we should but for diffrent reasons mentioned here


----------



## Jhuidah (Sep 22, 2009)

FloweringSakura said:


> and maybe those "man eats baby" type stories could be posted in there too.



THANK YOU. I hate those kinds of stories passionately. I come here to be entertained, not horrified.


----------



## Crysdon (Sep 22, 2009)

butterfly_wings said:


> Question for the conspiracy theorists



*Try again.*






That was a thread asking why the CT's invoke fear into individuals.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 22, 2009)

Why don't you guys just not enter into those threads? I don't get the passionate outbursts. All the conspiracy threads are marked as such. I don't go into threads with titles I have no interst in. Making a seperate forum would lead to low viewership of threads like the MJ forum did to those threads. How about we get a Kim K forum? If someone requested a Beyonce forum there would be a collective roar from LA to Dubai, calling foul and unfair. I denounce this request.


----------



## Lenee925 (Sep 23, 2009)

I say go ahead with a separate forum. That way I don't have to read all the b___ing and moaning.


----------



## discobiscuits (Sep 23, 2009)

Lenee925 said:


> I say go ahead with a separate forum. That way I don't have to read all the b___ing and moaning.



you don't have to read that if you don't click the B & M thread


----------



## Princess4real (Sep 23, 2009)

Crysdon said:


> PLEASE, for the love of all things sane...can we move all the illuminati, occult, voodoo, conspiracy theory, scams, satanism, paranormal, Et cetera, Et cetera to a new home?
> 
> PRETTY PLEASE!!!


 
 I'm so with you on this.


----------



## discobiscuits (Sep 23, 2009)

..............................


----------



## seraphim712 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sooner or later their will be more complaints about the Conspiracy Theory section being there all because it gives an uncomfortable feeling. Although I do understand that it's annoying to see the continuous threads in the Entertainment Section concerning CT when the Entertainment section is just supposed to be for celeb gossip, pictures etc.


----------



## fletches (Sep 23, 2009)

seraphim712 said:


> Sooner or later *their will be more complaints about the Conspiracy Theory section being there all because it gives an uncomfortable feeling.* Although I do understand that it's annoying to see the continuous threads in the Entertainment Section concerning CT when the Entertainment section is just supposed to be for celeb gossip, pictures etc.


 
And that's basically what this is all about. An "uncomfortable feeling".

I want to know why it's so uncomfortable, well I already know really.

I do not stand behind a seperate forum. I'll bet you nothing will change. 

On second thought, I think I do want another forum just to prove that point.


----------



## seraphim712 (Sep 23, 2009)

fletches said:


> And that's basically what this is all about. An "uncomfortable feeling".
> 
> I want to know why it's so uncomfortable, well I already know really.
> 
> ...



I just don't like how this subject is being brought forward since it appears that the ladies of the CT forum are being ostracized and ridiculed just for showing interest in a topic.  

I wouldn't mind the separate forum just so more ladies could feel more comfortable talking about certain subjects whether is sounds reasonable or plain ridiculous. But at least you won't have to worry about being hit with all sorts of snarky comments under the sun.


----------



## fletches (Sep 23, 2009)

seraphim712 said:


> I just don't like how this subject is being brought forward since it appears that the ladies of the CT forum are being ostracized and ridiculed just for showing interest in a topic.
> 
> I wouldn't mind the separate forum just so more ladies could feel more comfortable talking about certain subjects whether is sounds reasonable or plain ridiculous. But at least you won't have to worry about being hit with all sorts of snarky comments under the sun.


 
Yes, the ridicule is childish & most of it is redundant. Maybe a seperate forum would help. And I know some ppl feel uncomfortable posting b/c they don't want the back lash. The CT threads usually have a lot of views so I know a lot of ppl are interested.


----------



## Laela (Sep 24, 2009)

how many forums should we have, then?... good point!

I think what could work instead is a filter feature so that threads that have specific words, ie. "Conspiracy Theory" won't show upin  a member's forum view.

I just do it the old-fashion way...I skip over what I won't read or comment on. 



1star said:


> NO!
> 
> If we can't have forums for: xse, Beyonce, Halle... then no.


----------



## vevster (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't get it... if you don't like the subject JUST DON'T CLICK.  Maybe OP is disturbed because deep inside she knows there is some truth to this ISH.


----------



## v2.0 (Sep 27, 2009)

Bwahahahahahahahaha.


----------

